
Ask HN - mikefb
I love to spend time coding and building the product. But how does one make his saas look less like crap? Any good resources?
======
gringoDan
Quickest way: hire a great designer.

Cheapest way: learn design yourself.

I don't think there are any quick shortcuts here. You may want to check out
Dribbble for inspiration and resources:
[https://dribbble.com/](https://dribbble.com/)

------
sharemywin
I wonder if there are any templates for Saas Products that you could use?

------
softwareqrafter
Why make it nicer?

